# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Arti i programimit >  VB - Bandwidth Killer Source

## Force-Intruder

Source ne VB i nje programi te afte te sforcoje ne ekstrem banwidth. Per arsye mesimore dhe eksploruese.

----------


## qoska

Te lutem mos me thuaj qe eshte shkruar ne vitet '90 se ne kohet e sotme vetem ndonje faqe te lodhur mund te sforcoje  :buzeqeshje: .

----------


## Force-Intruder

:ngerdheshje:  ca prisje ti ... source per office 2007

----------

